# Has anyone bought a car from N4 car sales?



## Angrygirl (24 Nov 2009)

Hi all

As the title says i'm looking for some help with N4 car sales in Palmerstown, 

I'm hoping to buy a car there at the weekend but i don't know anyone who has bought from them to check them out,

I had a terrible experience last year when i bought a car for €14k and 6 months later when massive problems were found the garage had vanished and i was left getting scrappage for it so i'm very weary of any garage as its taken me till now to clear the car loan and finally get a replacement..

So if anyone has good or bad experiences with this garage can you please let me know, pm is totally fine if u dont want to post on the thread

Thanks alot


----------



## iggy (24 Nov 2009)

I remember your last posts re the €14k skip you were sold...jeez that was a sour deal if ever there was one.
I`m afraid I dont know anything about the dealer you mention but make sure you run a car check, (cartell etc), on any car you like before you part with any cash!
Good luck with it anyway.


----------



## Capt. Beaky (24 Nov 2009)

I bought a car for my daughter off him about three years ago. It went fine for about three months and then problems. Overheating. I took it to a garage and the mechanic showed me plumbing fittings that had been installed. Other problems ensued over the next few months. I got an independent mechanic to do an appraisal. The gist of his story was that the car was in a state. The earlier remedies were to get the car sold. I did some checks on his prices over the following year and found that he had different prices for the same car, sometimes in the same well known car selling paper. I didn't return to front N4 because I didn't want the hassle. This may be a one off. That was in the good ol' days.


----------



## Angrygirl (25 Nov 2009)

Thanks Capt.Beaky and Iggy for your posts

I will continue to look around and will check the car fully on cartell before the weekend


----------



## MandaC (25 Nov 2009)

With the industry the way it is at the minute, I would prefer to purchase from a main dealer.  I know there is every chance they could go too as some have,  but you might get better protection from the manufacturer.


----------



## mercman (25 Nov 2009)

You might just be better buying a car which is still within its warranty. Then if anything goes wrong it will be fixed free. (make sure with the importers that teh car is still in warranty)


----------



## MandaC (25 Nov 2009)

Even outside of warranty, you will have a better chance with importer/manufacturer when car is purchased from one of their main dealers.

I remember Angrygirl's last awful experience and after that I would definitely stick to main players.


----------



## lightswitch (25 Nov 2009)

I personally would wait until around March of next year to buy a car if you are worried about garages vanishing.  What happened with EP Mooney today is unfortunately unlikely to be the last such case.


----------



## MandaC (25 Nov 2009)

lightswitch said:


> I personally would wait until around March of next year to buy a car if you are worried about garages vanishing.  What happened with EP Mooney today is unfortunately unlikely to be the last such case.



Mr. P. Mooney, owner of EP Mooney has already confirmed that no customer will lose their deposit.  Deposits will be returned or the orders will be delivered via a different dealer.  This company had a very good reputation and I am sorry for staff/management and owners for the way things have worked out for them.    This is part of the reason why I recommend going to a main dealer.


----------



## lightswitch (25 Nov 2009)

I'm sure we all feel sorry for them, could be any one of us any day!  I wasn't thiking in terms of deposits being returned or cars being delivered.  More with regard to having a come back if the car gave trouble within the first year.


----------



## Angrygirl (26 Nov 2009)

Thanks everyone for your advise

The car i'm thinking of costs €1k, its only a little run around but i still don't want to get conned again..

I'm gonna look around for a main dealer as i'm sure they will have some older cars available too

Thanks as always


----------

